# Please Help! Found injured/sick pigeon



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi,

I found a sick and injured pigeon and I'm not sure what to do. It's Sunday where I am (Australia) so I can't call a vet or anything. The pigeon has one wing completley to the side, so it can't fly. It doesn't seem to have much hair on its head or body. I can see a couple bones exposed on its wing and it seems very skinny. I was just going to put it in my backyard so it can die peacefully away from the traffic but I feel so bad, I want to see if I can help. Any suggestions at all?? Thanks.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Please review the emergency care instructions on the pigeons.com homepage these comprehensI've instructions will tell you what you need to know to make the pigeon comfortable and give it a good chance at life. 

This bird does sound like it needs veterinary attention. If you have the funds , look up an avian vet on google (I have found ones for SA that way before). Critical though that you pretend it is your PET or else it WILL be PTs (put to sleep) if u hand it in as wildlife - you would have to be willing to pay for it's treatment - if not though, there may still be some things u can do at home to help this poor creature - either to survive, or die in comfort.
Images of the bird Would help


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Just quickly, flush the wound with tepid water, trying not to get the entire Pigeon wet.

Then get a box or carrier and line it with a towel. Put the Pigeon in it and put it in a safe, quiet, very warm room. If it's not too warm there, get an electric heating pad and put it under 1 layer of towel and set it on low.

He/she was injured somehow....from your description, not a fledgling...so perhaps fell out of the nest...and/or was attacked.

Tell us EXACTLY where you are in AU. There are a number of members there...perhaps someone is nearby enough to help out. Or perhaps someone can recoomend a facility. 

As kamz said, should you bring her/him to a vet ( a very good idea which should be done ASAP), tell them she is yours and you have a Homer loft (or you are looking after your friend's loft while they are away)....so he/she is NOT Feral.

The injury doesn't sound fatal/mortal....oftentimes a vet can set a broken wing. Oftentimes they can also be splinted by a layman...but certainly not by a novice. But you have done a lot already. Thank you for helping the baby Pigeon and keep us posted (and answer the above Q's, too  ).


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for responding back!

I'm in Melbourne, Vic if that helps. It's Sunday so I can't go anywhere today but will tommorow. 

I cleaned out the wound with my friend so I got a better look at it, the bone is broken, exposed and the wing looks like its attatched mostly through skin. The wound looks a day old. I forced fed him/her some water through a syringe and then after that he started to eat some guinea pig seeds I put in there and still seems to be doing that. Thats good right?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I am also in Melbourne but cannot take the bird on but can strongly recommend u take it to the Melbourne bird clinic in scoresby IF u ate willing to pay for it's treatment - u would need to declare a strong attachment to the bird and that you are going to keep it as a pet and then they will treat it. 

If u do not say this then te bird will be put to sleep healthy or not as it is mandatory under Victorian law that introduced species are put down - vets CANNOT relase a bird back to someone who states they intend to release it at some point. So simply say that u intend to keep it as a pet and voila! Your feathered friend has a chance

Contact details: 
97649000

Address 1 George st scoresby

I Also live in Melbourne and can look at the bird and see how u have it set up if u need a hand - depending what part of Melbourne I live in preston

Let me know, and also what u have done 
so far for the bird


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't take it to your local vet they won't know the first thing to do with a bird


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for all your response kamz. I'm in Coburg, do you know if theres anyway to get scoresby by transport?

Pigeon Status Update: My nurse friend came over and looked at it and said the wing was only attatched by a flap of skin. So she amputated it, but the pigeon didnt flinch or seem to feel it at all. And we didnt want the area to get infected. Now the pigeon seems much better and is cleaning itself and its wings. And walking around and eating on its own, so its a lot more lively. But, can pigeons live without being able to fly? Do I have to keep it as a pet now?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

There is no way a one winged pigeon could survive in the wild. It would belfry for cats, dogs ext. So yes, it does need a loving, supportive human to take care of it. Pigeons really so make awesome pets - I have two! They are much like a dog really in terms of personality and friendliness. 

Either way, this is all kinda irrelevant if this bird hasn't been warmed as per the emergency instructions - it probably had a bit of blood loss associated with the loss of the wing. It needs to be warmed to get the gastrointestinal systsemceotking before fluids can be replaced

Images of the wound site would also be good.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I mean prey not belfry - hate predictive text on iPhones


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

And even if the wound was old, it certainly won't have been able to get to food and water easily at the moment - and is at risk of going into shock (not from your description tho!) but warmth and fluids would be good in that order and some wild bird seed not bread for food, bread is bad for pigeons


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Wait tho to see what it's poos are like before u give it food


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

And make sure it's crop, the pouch on the front of it's chest feels empty


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I just eater to add I am not too sure about PT to scoresby - but you can also do telephone consults with dr colin walker at the clinic - but you would have to ring 1st thing and be willing to pay for the telephone consult if it is going to be a full consult. 

Don't think I happened to mention u and your friend have done a great job so far


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Msmely, thanks for rescuing this little guy. I just wanted to mention that this little one should go on a 7 day course of antibiotics to prevent infection, not only from the kind of bacteria that can infect open wounds and exposed bones, but also from a certain kind of bacteria that can come from a predator attack (if this is what may have cause the injury), called Pasteurella M, that cats and dogs harbor in their mouths and claws. If your nurse friend can get some Amoxicillin or Cephalexin, I can help you with how to mix it up and give it to this little guy. You will also need a 1cc syringe, the kind without a needle attached, to administer the med.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks heaps guys. He has pooed and its yellow/brown. I've put rice in a sock and heated it up, so hes sitting next to it right now. And he's eating on his own a lot and now walking around. Only problem he now believes that he is well enough to fly out of his box and make it on his own. So he keeps on trying to do that, even though he cant fly 

I'm going to try and get the antibiotics...my guinea pig is going on some for his eye, maybe those will help with the pigeon too?

My friend said once he gets healthy she can have him because she's had birds before so I wont be releasing him back into the busy streets of Melbourne.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll also try and get pictures.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

That is wonderful news - you essentially have at most a 72 hour window of time frame to get the right antibiotics into it. I can drop the cephalexin off to you if u like, and then dobati can tell u how to mix it (u will need some maple syrup) and to get a 1 ml syringe from a pharmacy tho yourself. Let me know, I can meet you somewhere public if u prefer


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

It needs to be the right antibiotic or it could do more harm than good


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

msmely said:


> I'm going to try and get the antibiotics...my guinea pig is going on some for his eye, maybe those will help with the pigeon too?


Yes, there is a chance the same antibiotic for your Guinea pig could be used, the thing is we want to start the antibiotics with in 24 hours after the attack/injury and no later than 48 hours or there is the risk the infection may take hold and antibiotic will not be able to clear the infection. Do you think you could find out which antibiotic they intend to prescribe? Also, check with friends and a family members to see if they have any antibiotics for themselves or their pets around, most times we will only 1 or 2 pills.

Karyn


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Kamz, see you posted. The mixing instructions would be exactly the same as for you and the amount the same as well, 0.30cc twice a day, for 7 days. This was very kind of you to offer to help out and deliver the meds.

Karyn


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

It would be like a 5-10 minute drive at most, no biggie  I figured that with pigeon dOses being so small, I have enough for like 50 pigeons anyway - might as well try help another


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you so much Kamz!! We could meet somewhere public just personal message me. 
I don't have a camera atm so I just recorded a video off my webcam to youtube to show you what it looks like. Also noticed but didn't show in the video that his bones are exposed under his wing that he still has...thats not normal right?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lO6XVzX3MIk


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks like a fledgling, or juvenile pigeon that has been attacked by a cat. If treated successfully, it would be a wonderful house pet.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Just pm'd you


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, I responded.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks so much Kamz for dropping all that stuff off and the advice. I just gave him water through a shot glass and he drank it


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Excellent. Pigeons have a digestive pouch on their chest called a crop. I want you to feel it and see if you can feel it - it sits just above that Bone that runs down the centre of it's chest. You need to check to see if you can feel anything in there - like seeds or food. If you can, then don't feed it until that food passes. 

I am worried about the colors of it's poos - you said there was no white to it's poo but just yellow and brown which could indicate a number of bad things. Can u put a picture up so more experienced peope can assess it's poo and see If there is anything suggestive of disease. This is vital. Pigeons can get a number of digestive disorders which can result in food and water not moving through the crop - which can easily result in the bird starving/vomiting because nothing passes through the crop. 

Things you will need to help this pigeon
- savlon cream to prevent wound infection at the wound site 
- veterinary care tomorrow
- hydration tonight (if u have some human electrolyte formula thus would help)
-pop some defrosted warm not hot corn if crop emptying
- get a 1 ml syringe and make up a suspension of antibiotics as follows
- empty out the bottle of maple syrup
- put back in 5 mls
Add I capsule of the keflex
- check with dobato for dosage as this is a fledgling, the bird I have is a fully grown adult
- make sure the rice in the sock is not too hot so it doesnt burn the skin
- images of the poo and detailed images of the wound

As debate mentioned, antibiotics are key at this point as you don't know how long ago it was attacked.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Argh I mean dobato


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you...don't have a camera right now, but will get one tommorow to take pictures of the poo. Best I can describe it, because he just pooed again is a kind of black/dark green with yellow. 
I just cleaned his wound again, he seems to be getting more comfortable with me


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Really just want to reiterate you do need to take this bird tO the vet asap  it's hard enough to raise a squeaker let alone one without a wing! 

If PT is the issue, but u can pay, i could even drive u there potentially - initial consult fee would be 50 dollars + whatever meds are recommended - I thinkcyou have awesome intentions, but this birdie needs a vet!


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Did u feel his crop


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

that would be great if you could do that, I'll text you


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh Im not sure if I can feel it :s


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

kamz said:


> I mean prey not belfry - hate predictive text on iPhones


_

....and here I thought it was Australian for something....._

Great job, everybody..keep it up....good news that you have housing for her/him, also...


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

mel if we are going to take him to the vet dont worry about making up the medication or giving it as the vet will probably recommend something different


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

kamz said:


> mel if we are going to take him to the vet dont worry about making up the medication or giving it as the vet will probably recommend something different


Kamz, I would still go ahead and start the antibiotic (unless you are talking about the vet seeing this bird in the next few hours), as we don't know with preciseness how long ago the injury took place, so best we err on the side of caution, plus the vet can always change things as he sees fit later, as you mention. Starting this guy antibiotics now will help ensure that an infection does not take hold. Also, I would keep the wound/amputation site well covered with the an antibiotic ointment, such as Neosporin, to help keep the area moist, which will help with healing and prevent infection as well.

Karyn


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Dobato said:


> Also, I would keep the wound/amputation site well covered with the an antibiotic ointment, such as Neosporin, to help keep the area moist, which will help with healing and prevent infection as well.
> 
> Karyn


Second what Karyn has said about keeping the exposed bone moist. The wing may not be salvageable, but you still want to prevent the bone from drying out.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

if u couldn't feel the crop on his chest/neck area, then that means it is empty. start by giving him a half dozen defrosted warm corn and see if it goes through his crop - he probably really needs some food at this point if you havent got any into him already


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Dobato said:


> Kamz, I would still go ahead and start the antibiotic (unless you are talking about the vet seeing this bird in the next few hours), as we don't know with preciseness how long ago the injury took place, so best we err on the side of caution, plus the vet can always change things as he sees fit later, as you mention. Starting this guy antibiotics now will help ensure that an infection does not take hold. Also, I would keep the wound/amputation site well covered with the an antibiotic ointment, such as Neosporin, to help keep the area moist, which will help with healing and prevent infection as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Karyn



oh its morning over her in oz so as soon as mel gets the appointment booked the plan is she will text me and we will take the bird over to Dr Colin Walker. I figured by the time she has bought a syringe and concocted the medication (i didn't have any spare syringes - i only have the one i am using) we would have got the bird to the vet. 

i have given her two keflex capsules, a basic dressing pack and some bird seed, and a little vial of maple syrup - again, i only have the savlon i am already using on my rescue bird or else i would have given her some:/ 

I unfortunately am rather broke at the moment having just come out of hospital and having been off work for a month, so I am not in a position to be able to simply purchase and deliver these things unfortunately:/ it would be so much easier if i could. 

either way, hopefully msmely gets in contact with me asap and then we can get this birdie to an experienced vet. i have texted her and asked her to contact me when she is able to get the bird to a vet.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

mel i just want to reiterate that taking the bird to a vet is a high priority right now - it needs a vet like yesterday  you can always get a same day appointment at the clinic i recommended. particularly if you explain it is an emergency for your pet.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

but if you havent already made the appointment for the next few hours, then it is a critial priority as karyn mentions to get that antibiotic into the bird - and i am adding some kind of nutrition. 

how does the bird seem in and of itself?


----------

